# Paslode framing nailer sparks



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Is this normal? I just bought a brand new Paslode Powermaster pneumatic framing nailer. I've never used one prior to this but the nailer sometimes sparks at the head of the nail when you drive a nail. This happens about 50% of the time.

Just wondering if it's normal or if I have a defective nailer.

Thanks


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's normal.


----------

